# Walther PPK/S



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

few months ago I purchased this firearm through an On-line auction. Once received, never fired right. always jammed, wouldnt eject, too many issues to recite. Upon examination I found the ejector spring was broken. Now according to couple of gun forums, this was a very common issue with all PPK/S Interarms. Gunsmith also said nothing but problems with these springs. He said that he heard S&W was working on a fix. (because they use to also produce this firearm) Had an offer from someone who was going to take it off my hands. Well he back out. So on off chance I called S&W... they wanted nothing to do with this gun. He told me they washed they're hands in 2013 and that is that. Basically he hung up the phone before I could say bye. I called Walther USA on last ditch. Good heavens the attitude change was like weather in Ohio. He had no listing for the part in his inventory, however he suspected couple of the Gunsmiths probably had one or two...so he went and asked and was able to locate couple pins. He told me to send him the gun and he'd see to it that it was fixed at no charge. He emailed me a Fed-Ex shipping label and Im off to ship the gun to Walther. Wow. It is amazing how customer service can really change one's mind on a particular product or company...


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

nice report !


----------



## ODNR3723 (Apr 12, 2007)

I'm with you. Good service goes a long way.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Excellent, I will not send my S&Ws or Rugers back to factory for service. I have herd to many horror stories.
The guys that fixed the old model guns are gone, they were real gunsmiths.


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

I bought a S&W PPK/S quite a few years ago. No problems at all shooting reloads, probably 500 rounds. I did feed it some Federal HydraShocks with no problems. The Interarms gun is not made by S&W, which may be why they didn't want to service it.

The difference:






I've had work done by S&W, Ruger and Remington... all great.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

I hate to say it, but my Walther came back in the same condition I sent it in... New ejector spring, but, single shot. Wont eject the spent casing.


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Donavans, that's a shame. You may have a "lemon"?

I had an issue with a Kimber Ultra Carry II, sent it back four times. The last conversation with the tech was to put 500 more rounds through the gun. That solved the problem.

DRM50 has a point about a "qualified" local gunsmith.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Yea, I'll call'em tomorrow and see whats up. Reciept that came with the firearm said it was test fired. I am not using cheap ammo,(winchester) and if I was I would expect it to fire couple rounds at least without jaming up. If it is a lemon, Im stuck with it. I wont turn it. If its not in working order I guess it becomes a new boat anchor.


----------



## TODD64 (May 7, 2015)

I had same issue with ejector spring brand new gun never worked right ended up dumping the gun.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Got word from Walther... They deem the gun irreparable. AT least for them. Needs new receiver they said.. Someone played gunsmith and filed/polished the throat down too far. (least I think he said Throat). I will have to read what the Work Order says when it gets here today. Disappointing to say the least. Thinking I'll try parting it out see if I can recoup something.


----------

